# Scan Experiment



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Just playing about with a flat bed scanner to see what happened.

Geoff


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Damned impressive effort Geoff.









You should teach those winkers on eBay a lesson or two.









Nice.


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Cheers Stan some of them are a bit crap!!!!

Geoff


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's interesting to see watches laid flat like that. The (I think) Zeno Explorer in between the Invicta and the Eco Drive (I haveone of those) looks almost tiny and the blue Vostok Huge yet I bet when you wear them it's no where near as noticeable.

What's the 3rd one 2nd row black dial mil next to the Vostok?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice watches.







Don't matter the price as long as it gives you pleasure.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Good scan,and nice watches.I have wanted a Zeno Explorer for ages,never got around to buying one.


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Paul

Yes it is a Zeno with the ETA movement, it is a really lovely watch and is quite small but very smart and understated very good for visiting customers not too flash. The Invicta is great but a little too flash when out trying to sell to some poor guy who is trying to make a living from nothing.

2nd row 3rd from left is an Oivier Witteaux with a Miyota 21 jewel auto.

or did you mean 2nd row 3rd from the right that is a Citizen Eco drive chrono.

The Vostok century time is quite large but so is the 'Dive' Quartz divers watch at the bottom they are both as big as I can get away with in my view.

Geoff


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Alex

Go and buy one only Â£125. You need to save for a few weeks, then something else comes along.

Geoff


----------

